# Need advice selecting Rod Surf Fishing



## Elbon185 (Nov 23, 2009)

After a little research into fishing reels I've settled on purchasing a Shimano Baitrunner (6000D 8000D or 12000D). I prefer spinning reels. I currently have a couple smaller setups for but I'm looking for a setup to target large striper, drum and possibly smaller 100lb range shark from the SURF. It looks like the 12000D is a little oversized for this but so I'm probably going with the 8000D. Is the 8000D capable of handling a med/heavy action rod of 12-14 feet? What rod would you recommend (length and brand)??? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Elbon185 said:


> After a little research into fishing reels I've settled on purchasing a Shimano Baitrunner (6000D 8000D or 12000D). I prefer spinning reels. I currently have a couple smaller setups for but I'm looking for a setup to target large striper, drum and possibly smaller 100lb range shark from the SURF. It looks like the 12000D is a little oversized for this but so I'm probably going with the 8000D. Is the 8000D capable of handling a med/heavy action rod of 12-14 feet? What rod would you recommend (length and brand)??? Thanks for any advice.


I may be wrong but I think you're looking for one rod when you should be looking for 2... Im not sure a surf rod for stripers\blues will be what you want for 100lb sharks. Maybe Im wrong..


----------



## IIJoNII (Apr 19, 2010)

kmw21230 said:


> I may be wrong but I think you're looking for one rod when you should be looking for 2... Im not sure a surf rod for stripers\blues will be what you want for 100lb sharks. Maybe Im wrong..


I'm kind of with KMW on that, it could probably work together but you may want to have a separate outfit for plucking the bigger sharks. I also have an 8000D and i have it paired with a 12' Ocean Master. To me they're a perfect fit, although I'm sure other folks have their own preferences. Also trying to get another surfing outfit, lookin at the Daiwa Saltist 20H, just trying to figure out which rod to strap that badboy onto.


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm actually looking for the same thing. I'm looking for a 12-13 footer for the surf. The biggest I have now is a 9 foot ugly stick. I'm looking for something that I can throw above 3 ounces and pretty much up to 6 because that's probably the max I will ever need. Does anybody ever us anything over 6oz. Fishing the surf mainly at SPSP? I use to have a 12 footer and it was entirely too heavy to throw. I can get the ugly stick farther than that. I'm looking to get a light weight rod I can fling out there. I've seen some people cast them wwwwwaaaayyyyy out with no effort at all


----------



## BerserkCaster (Oct 15, 2009)

I have a 15' ugly stik. I have to agree that it is pretty heavy to cast, especially I'm only 5'4". So if you have the money, invest in a surf rod that is made with lighter material. By the way, does anyone know a nice surf rod 12' that is much lighter than an ugly stik.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I'm bored, so despite the lack of originality in this thread, here goes...

For "budget" rods, the Tica, Dolphin, and the Ocean Master (from Bass Pro...) are all good options. I'd recommend trying some to see what you like before buying. There are a ton of people on this board that would let you try out a rod if you are serious about it.

I have a 12' ugly stick. I cut about 8 inches off the tip though. I don't really think of it as heavy, just too thick in the butt. 

I have a 12' ocean master. There are two - one is for 3-6 ounces and the other is for like 6-10. I have the lighter one. I can lightly lob 8 ounces with it, but have never needed more than 6 ounces at SPSP. Once in a while a 6 ounces sputnik sinker might be needed. But you probably aren't crazy enough to fish when there are 30 mph winds...??

I have an 11'6" Tica. It will throw 4 or 8. 

I have an 11' st croix. It is light but only handles 4 ounces. You can get one that will handle more, but they can get expensive. Warning though - this rod's tip will break if CT jams it in his sunroof. 

I also have a 12' salt striker rod from Cabelas. It only handles 4 ounces and the guides suck. Eye popped out on 4th time using the rod.


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

Come on Husky. Why does he need originality. He had a question so he asked it. Isn't that what this forum is for? Take it easy. I guess you are that bored. Hahahahahahahah. This rain must have got you. Lol! Thanks for the info


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I agree, you cant go wrong with a Ocean Master... So if i had to pick a budget rod for both applications It would be the Ocean master 6-12oz... DAMN Good Rod..




IIJoNII said:


> I'm kind of with KMW on that, it could probably work together but you may want to have a separate outfit for plucking the bigger sharks. I also have an 8000D and i have it paired with a 12' Ocean Master. To me they're a perfect fit, although I'm sure other folks have their own preferences. Also trying to get another surfing outfit, lookin at the Daiwa Saltist 20H, just trying to figure out which rod to strap that badboy onto.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Jay, I noticed your rods last week,,, If I were you I would look for a 12 foot Ocean Master 3-6.. Yes I have used more than 6oz at SPSP but it's not often and the 12OM36 can throw 8oz if needed.. It's a damn good rod.. If im not mistaken your rods are fiberglass, so you will notice a HUGE difference when switching to Graphite (OM).. The OM is not a light pole when compared to High End surf rods but then again its a 1\3 the price and built tough...




Foursteps24 said:


> I'm actually looking for the same thing. I'm looking for a 12-13 footer for the surf. The biggest I have now is a 9 foot ugly stick. I'm looking for something that I can throw above 3 ounces and pretty much up to 6 because that's probably the max I will ever need. Does anybody ever us anything over 6oz. Fishing the surf mainly at SPSP? I use to have a 12 footer and it was entirely too heavy to throw. I can get the ugly stick farther than that. I'm looking to get a light weight rod I can fling out there. I've seen some people cast them wwwwwaaaayyyyy out with no effort at all


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

me personally i would go to ebay & get a brand new discontinued shimano baitrunner 6500b for less than what you would spend for the new 1. also if im going to spend that much on a liveliner than i would get a penn slammer 560l which is liter & has a much stronger drag then the shimanos.

now for the rod i would get a Okuma solaris 12ft MH which is a good surf rod than can throw 8oz or less for a cheaper price than the OM12


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Okuma makes decent poles but i think the OM's are built better.. just my opinion..




earl of DC said:


> me personally i would go to ebay & get a brand new discontinued shimano baitrunner 6500b for less than what you would spend for the new 1. also if im going to spend that much on a liveliner than i would get a penn slammer 560l which is liter & has a much stronger drag then the shimanos.
> 
> now for the rod i would get a Okuma solaris 12ft MH which is a good surf rod than can throw 8oz or less for a cheaper price than the OM12


----------



## Elbon185 (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

So KMW you was sizing my rods up in the dark? Hahahahaha! Yeah I'm gonna upgrade to a bigger rod because this year was the first time that I've really surf fished and all the years I have been fishing from piers those ugly sticks have been more than enough. I just know that if I start hitting AI I can't be the joke of the day coming out with an ugly stick. Hahahahah!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

It's just that this discussion had been had so many times and can be found on the open forum with a simple search. Anyway, I had an okuma 12' and it was ok, until AtlantaKing busted it in half with a cast. It was fine for me. And Okuma did replace the busted piece for me.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

HuskyMD said:


> It's just that this discussion had been had so many times and can be found on the open forum with a simple search. Anyway, I had an okuma 12' and it was ok, until AtlantaKing busted it in half with a cast. It was fine for me. And Okuma did replace the busted piece for me.


Hey, that was a manufacturer's defect. I'm not that strong of a caster!


----------



## IIJoNII (Apr 19, 2010)

The surf rod of my dreams - Saltiga Ballistic


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Foursteps24 said:


> I'm actually looking for the same thing. I'm looking for a 12-13 footer for the surf. The biggest I have now is a 9 foot ugly stick. I'm looking for something that I can throw above 3 ounces and pretty much up to 6 because that's probably the max I will ever need. Does anybody ever us anything over 6oz. Fishing the surf mainly at SPSP? I use to have a 12 footer and it was entirely too heavy to throw. I can get the ugly stick farther than that. I'm looking to get a light weight rod I can fling out there. I've seen some people cast them wwwwwaaaayyyyy out with no effort at all


Lots of people use and throw 8oz on a consistent basis in the surf. That might snap some rods. If you're fishing SPSP, you don't need much, if you're fishing the surf at AI or Carolina, you may need to throw more to keep from running with your line down the beach. There's a nice sticky thread in the Fishing Bible for spinners and conventional. 

If you're after striper and blues, you're probably ok with a lighter rod. If you're targeting drum and shark, you may be heading to a gun fight with a knife if you use a lighter rod that only throws 4 - 6. I'm just sayin.... although I've seen CT bring in a big old drum with an AFAW Surf that's rated 4- 6 with its sweet spot at 4 with bait.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Foursteps24 said:


> So KMW you was sizing my rods up in the dark? Hahahahaha! Yeah I'm gonna upgrade to a bigger rod because this year was the first time that I've really surf fished and all the years I have been fishing from piers those ugly sticks have been more than enough. I just know that if I start hitting AI I can't be the joke of the day coming out with an ugly stick. Hahahahah!


LOL you're a funny guy!!!


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

kmw21230 said:


> Okuma makes decent poles but i think the OM's are built better.. just my opinion..


if $$$ wasnt an issue than all my 12ft surf rods would be OMs or better


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

HuskyMD said:


> It's just that this discussion had been had so many times and can be found on the open forum with a simple search. Anyway, I had an okuma 12' and it was ok, until AtlantaKing busted it in half with a cast. It was fine for me. And Okuma did replace the busted piece for me.


they replace my 9ft without any issue. so far my 12ft solaris has been rock solid
!!!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

IIJoNII said:


> The surf rod of my dreams - Saltiga Ballistic


I regret selling mine...


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

I got some of the old baitrunners I can sell for cheap if you want


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i picked up an Okuma whuppin stick from cabelas rated at 8ozs, put it to the test and handled it fine, threw better with 5oz plus bait and comes with a 10yr warranty, not my choice for spsp but on the coast its a charm


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

I have OM's there great rods .....I was fishing AI with a buddy a few yrs ago and he was throwing a 15ft ugly w/10oz after his second cast we heard a loud pop after looking around for the sound he starts to reel in and low and behold. He BLOW OUT the base on his rod [just above the foam].

AI on a good day will make SPSP look like a pond on her toughtest day

This is where quality pays 

Go w/OM 6-12oz -12footer


----------



## Los86sr (Sep 12, 2007)

i like offshore angler power plus . really sturdy


----------



## NYC Fishless (Jul 31, 2008)

sounds like you are doing mostly bait fishing, but if you are casting 1-5 oz lures for stripers or blues you can't go wrong with a lamiglass ron arra 10' or 11'. I have a two piece ron arra 11' . tsunami airwaves are also decent and more affordable.


----------



## Skully (May 30, 2000)

Do yourself a favor and try a 12' MH Daiwa Emblem. Has everything you're looking for...not too expensive, not heavy, slender cork handle. This rod will just feel right.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*I have purchased*

A Silverstar Shoreline Classic from Hatteras Jacks in Roedanthe NC and for a Heaver that is a Spinning Rod it kick some serious ARSE.Its just as stiff as an Oceanmaster but the guides are lager permitting longer casts.Ive caught some Stripers on it durring the spring run on very,very, windy days in March when I needed to throw 8-12oz at Sandy Pt.


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

I honestly haven't caught that dream moose of a fish yet and because of that, I'm kinda glad that I haven't spent an arm and a leg on an outfit. However, I do realize the importance of good equipment after watching one of my cheap outfits straight smoke with a 5 foot barracuda on it. I actually had to dip it in the water. The fish was landed, but the reel was shot because the gears got crispified.

I have a Mitchell Full Runner on a 15' Okuma rod and a Caperlan Decathalon on a 13' Shore Master. Both outfits were bought piece by piece on Ebay when I moved to the Carolinas and started doing some surf fishing. The Caperlan is a cheaper outfit, but I prefer it as far as casting. It just gets more use. I think I actually cast further with it too. More importantly, I rarely have tangles, bail flipovers or line twist....definitely less problems than the bigger outfit. Neither has been tested as they've never landed anything over 7lbs - lol. My only recomendation would be to use Ebay. It might not be as cheap as it used to be, but you can definitely find a deal. Neither of those pairs cost me more than 60 bucks and they all were new.


----------

